# Orijen's New Formula?



## murbanski (Sep 25, 2012)

Has anyone tried Orijen's food since they changed the formula again? I tried my puppies on Orijen when I first got them and they hated it, and now I'm considering forcing them to eat it. But I've been hearing things like dogs have lots of gas on Orijen, and they have been having rough, dull coats, and just not good things in general. So has anyone had good/bad experiences? And I'm not asking how this food looks on paper, I have my own opinion of that. I'm just curious as to how your dogs out there do on their food.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I haven't fed Orijen, but I have fed the limited ingredient Acana, my dog did exceptionally well on it. A lot of times I think gas comes from switching too quickly or going from a very low quality food to a higher quality feed


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

The store I work at sells a lot of orijen/acana and since the ingredient change I haven't heard single complaint either. I really dont recommend orijen for average household dogs if they are not doing something very active like running 5 miles a day or agility. There's not need for them to be eating that high of protein food. Acana seems to work better, especially if the dog is gaining weight, and has gas.


----------



## murbanski (Sep 25, 2012)

So you don't think it would be appropriate for young growing puppies? We are pretty active. We go to the dog park everyday for about three or four hours and then we usually go hiking at the National Lakeshore for about an hour or two a day. They are in training to be sulky dogs (of course no heavy pulling yet, they are 5 months).
Maybe Acana now and Orijen when they are doing more heavy pulling?


----------



## Candyd (Apr 11, 2013)

Orijen 6 fish is the only kibble my dog tried and tolerates (he has a sedentary lifestyle), but I've still not tried the new formula, and I'm not sure I want, because of all those peas (a bad vegetable protein source) in it, and its horrific new price. Personally, I preferred the old "70% meat" formula.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

murbanski said:


> We go to the dog park everyday for about three or four hours and then we usually go hiking at the National Lakeshore for about an hour or two a day.
> 
> 
> > Wow, I feel like a crappy owner.
> ...


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I haven't used it but all dogs are different. I know people who's dogs are doing fine on it nd heard of a couple that aren't.


----------



## RRs (Aug 31, 2011)

Orijen and Acana fed for 3+ years. Orijen 6 Fish for the past 6 months or so. No complaints here, except for the price of course. 
Both dogs recently had annual vet appointments - fecal, urine, blood panel, and titer. Clean bills of health.


----------



## ClicketySnap (Jun 18, 2012)

My parent's vet told them to switch their dog to a higher quality kibble and since they live out of town I selected a few different samples for them to try and sent them all home, and one of those was Orijen Adult (old formula). The dog really liked the Orijen Adult formula so my parents asked me to get a bigger bag for them... and I noticed the change in ingredients. I still bought it, but I told them to let me know about any changes in their dog just in case. She's had the new formula for almost a week now and nothing has come up. she still likes the taste and is not having any noticeable digestive problems.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I've heard mixed reviews, though every dog is unique, what works for one may very well not work for another. I'm going to get a bag for cheap training treats myself lol! My mom absolutely loves it for her jrt, before the accident she was running her 3-5 miles a day on top of lightning fetch. She just gives her different formula different days.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

if your dogs don't like Orijen why force them to eat it? 



murbanski said:


> Has anyone tried Orijen's food since they changed the formula again? I tried my puppies on Orijen when I first got them and they hated it,
> 
> >>>>> and now I'm considering forcing them to eat it.<<<<<
> 
> But I've been hearing things like dogs have lots of gas on Orijen, and they have been having rough, dull coats, and just not good things in general. So has anyone had good/bad experiences? And I'm not asking how this food looks on paper, I have my own opinion of that. I'm just curious as to how your dogs out there do on their food.


----------



## murbanski (Sep 25, 2012)

kevin bradley- Haha! I just have a lot of time on my hands! My work schedule is really flexible so I'm able to spend a lot of time outside with my dogs. Plus I just happen to live by some really incredible outdoor parks.

RRs- Ooh, so shiny too!

doggiedad- That is because the only things my dogs will gladly eat are Iams, Purina, etc. I have never fed them these things but I live and work above a boarding kennel so they occasionally get into the guests' food. I would ultimately prefer to feed them raw but that really isn't in the cards right now. So unfortunately, like with kids, I have to force them to eat healthy instead of just eating McDonald's all day.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> if your dogs don't like Orijen why force them to eat it?


Because a dog isn't human and should eat what is put in front of them. I even make my kids eat what they don't like....


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

brindle said:


> Because a dog isn't human and should eat what is put in front of them. I even make my kids eat what they don't like....


I agree with this, tobi doesn't necesarily like all the venison he gets... I ask myself two things, is it good for him and can it sit out for another two days? If the answer is yes, he eats that or he gets hungry. Even our kid moans about broccoli raab ( so nasty and bitter) but we choke it down anyways, she sat at the table for an hour and a half eating two little sprigs... Ugh




doggiedad said:


> if your dogs don't like Orijen why force them to eat it?


If it isn't going to cause discomfort or an allergic reaction why treat them like babies, they are just as good at holding out for something a little more tasty than a toddler.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I have no problem giving a dog a food they like and enjoy.

We as humans tend to eat different things every day. Dogs don't have that option. 

If there's one kibble he prefers over another, I'll gladly give him that one and watch him enjoy eating his food.

I tried samples of Annamaet for example recently and he hates them. Let them sit in the bowl all day. I give him his NOW Fresh and he eats it up. He's doing well on it thus far, it's good for him, IMO, so I'll let him have the one he prefers. 

Find a food they do well on and enjoy if possible. I wouldn't force to eat Orijen. It's probably not necessary anyway, I don't think Orijen is appropriate for most pet dogs anywho.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

Jacksons Mom said:


> I have no problem giving a dog a food they like and enjoy.
> 
> We as humans tend to eat different things every day. Dogs don't have that option.
> 
> ...


If I tried this with a picky foster, they would go on hunger strike... holding out for something better. Dogs will always hold out for something better. You have to teach them that they get what they get. Period.
Anything more is anthropomorphizing. They do not have the same reasoning skills as we do-- "but I ate this yesterday, why aren't I getting something different today"-- doesn't happen. I'm also pretty sure that all kibble tastes pretty similar, although I've never tried


----------



## murbanski (Sep 25, 2012)

Yeah I'm pretty much over babying them. They are pretty spoiled in every other aspect of their life. They get tons of new and exciting toys daily, they go to new places and meet new people and new dogs/animals daily, they get lots of exercise daily, they get a lot of mental stimulation daily. They are hardly ever crated. So I feel like when it comes to their kibble, I want them to eat something that is good for them even if they don't like it. Shoot, I should do that with myself too! I bet if I ate carrots and such on a daily basis I'd probably be much healthier than I am now! Haha!

Plus, I swear to you the only kibble that they will eat is crap. Pedigree, Iams, Dog Chow, they hate everything that I put in front of them unless it is absolute garbage. I have no problem doing stuff for my dogs that they like and enjoy. Trust me, I have tried dozens and dozens of foods and I just refuse to feed them the only crap that they'll eat. I would be much happier to watch them chow down with gusto but I think diet is very important and I want my babies around for a long time to come, so if every other aspect of their lives is pretty awesome, but they have to eat food they don't like that much, I'd say that's okay. As long as it is good for them. 


Jacksons Mom are you referring to the high protein/fat levels when you say it isn't appropriate for most dogs? I have been hearing this a lot and I'm curious what people mean by it.

Also, if they don't do well on it I will absolutely switch them to something else.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Ingredients anyone?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

RawPitbulls said:


> Ingredients anyone?


INGREDIENTS
Boneless chicken*, chicken meal, chicken liver*, whole herring*, boneless turkey*, turkey meal, turkey liver*, whole eggs*, boneless walleye*, whole salmon*, chicken heart*, chicken cartilage*, herring meal, salmon meal, chicken liver oil, red lentils, green peas, green lentils, sun-cured alfalfa, yams*, pea fiber, chickpeas, pumpkin*, butternut squash*, spinach greens*, carrots*, Red Delicious apples*, Bartlett pears*, cranberries*, blueberries*, kelp, licorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile, dandelion, summer savory, rosemary, Enterococcus faecium.


Adult Dog | Orijen


----------



## Candyd (Apr 11, 2013)

murbanski said:


> Yeah I'm pretty much over babying them. They are pretty spoiled in every other aspect of their life. They get tons of new and exciting toys daily, they go to new places and meet new people and new dogs/animals daily, they get lots of exercise daily, they get a lot of mental stimulation daily. They are hardly ever crated. So I feel like when it comes to their kibble, I want them to eat something that is good for them even if they don't like it. Shoot, I should do that with myself too! I bet if I ate carrots and such on a daily basis I'd probably be much healthier than I am now! Haha!
> 
> Plus, I swear to you the only kibble that they will eat is crap. Pedigree, Iams, Dog Chow, they hate everything that I put in front of them unless it is absolute garbage. I have no problem doing stuff for my dogs that they like and enjoy. Trust me, I have tried dozens and dozens of foods and I just refuse to feed them the only crap that they'll eat. I would be much happier to watch them chow down with gusto but I think diet is very important and I want my babies around for a long time to come, so if every other aspect of their lives is pretty awesome, but they have to eat food they don't like that much, I'd say that's okay. As long as it is good for them.
> 
> ...


High protein foods are generally not bad for pet dogs. A high protein and high fiber diet is even highly recommended for overweight dogs. High fat or very high carbohydrate diets are more often responsible for obesity in sedentary dogs, but the main cause is a high caloric density (and Orijen is one of those foods). It isn't inappropriate for all pet dogs though. Some sedentary dogs are fine with Orijen. All dogs are different and only experience can say if it's OK for your dog or not.
I think maybe your dogs like a lot of starch, or flavor enhancers, and it could be why they like "junk food". Sometimes, several months are necessary to let their tastes change, especially if they have eaten a bad food during months. But there are dogs who just hate dry food. Most of the dogs I owned didn't like kibble and preferred canned food by far. But I wouldn't have changed my dogs' diet for that, unless if they started losing weight.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Tobi said:


> INGREDIENTS
> Boneless chicken*, chicken meal, chicken liver*, whole herring*, boneless turkey*, turkey meal, turkey liver*, whole eggs*, boneless walleye*, whole salmon*, chicken heart*, chicken cartilage*, herring meal, salmon meal, chicken liver oil, red lentils, green peas, green lentils, sun-cured alfalfa, yams*, pea fiber, chickpeas, pumpkin*, butternut squash*, spinach greens*, carrots*, Red Delicious apples*, Bartlett pears*, cranberries*, blueberries*, kelp, licorice root, angelica root, fenugreek, marigold, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, chamomile, dandelion, summer savory, rosemary, Enterococcus faecium.
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^^
Now that's my style of dog food! :-D


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

RawPitbulls said:


> ^^^^^
> Now that's my style of dog food! :-D


It does seem quite good! I like the formula change, it's lacking in complex carbs, which I can appreciate. I'm going to order some samples from a local place and use them for treats lol


----------



## Candyd (Apr 11, 2013)

I've seen their new analysis, and apparently, they still have the same starch percentage as before (about 25%). If it's the case, it means peas and lentils are a big part of the food, and then, vegetable proteins too.


----------



## murbanski (Sep 25, 2012)

> I think maybe your dogs like a lot of starch, or flavor enhancers, and it could be why they like "junk food". Sometimes, several months are necessary to let their tastes change, especially if they have eaten a bad food during months.


They definitely do. I have always had them on really good kibble. It's just when they're being naughty and get into other dogs' food they get the taste of junk! Haha!



> it means peas and lentils are a big part of the food, and then, vegetable proteins too.


Peas can't play too big of a role in the food. They are the 17th ingredient down. I know the ingredients prior to that are wet ingredients and are actually further down the ingredient list but even so, at number 17 it can't be too huge.

I think I'm going to try them on it. I'll just see if they eat it and go from there. I just wanted to make sure there wasn't a huge problem with a lot of dogs eating Orijen.

Thank you for all the info and input!


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

RawPitbulls said:


> ^^^^^
> Now that's my style of dog food! :-D


Aside from the fact that they are a dishonest company that has had numerous (very well buried) recalls. No thanks.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

brindle said:


> Aside from the fact that they are a dishonest company that has had numerous (very well buried) recalls. No thanks.


^^^^ -___-
Orijen and Acana are the only dog foods I have seen with ingredients that half way impress me. You can't trust any company anymore... The bottom line is that they are all out there to make money. Some use better ingredients than others, but they are out there for the same reason. 

Edited: No bashing kibble, advertising raw in kibble section.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

RawPitbulls said:


> ^^^^ -___-
> Orijen and Acana are the only dog foods I have seen with ingredients that half way impress me. You can't trust any company anymore... The bottom line is that they are all out there to make money. Some use better ingredients than others, but they are out there for the same reason.
> 
> Edited: No bashing kibble, advertising raw in kibble section.


We get it. You like raw. 
I think that there are still quite a few companies that haven't had recalls. As well as companies that have had voluntary recalls ( Natura) that are honest and forthcoming about them. 
Why go to a company that hides issues rather then being open to the general public? They are dishonest and exploit people's need for pretty packaging and ingredient lists.


----------

